# Being forced to discuss in class...How do you cope with it??



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

So, I just went to my first class (Introduction to Ethics), and unfortunately, the professor decided to change his policy this semester and force us to participate in class discussion or else we will not get a decent grade in the class. And we also have to give a group presentation...I hate group projects. I'm a little rusty with talking in front of class. He said that in previous semesters, he didn't require class discussion, but he decided to change that this semester. Ugh, just my luck. I mean, I WANT to try to discuss more in class, but on my own time. I don't know, *maybe being required to speak out is just want I need to become a confident communicator!!*

So, anyone out there have any pointers on being a confident speaker in front of a group of people??


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Kelly's right. And yeah, being required means you have a reason to participate. Good luck!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I managed to skate by as "the quiet, smart girl" when I was an undergrad. Then I got to grad school and was forced to participate.

On days when I'd know I'd have to participate, I'd try to say three things during the discussion. I'd try to get one in, right at the beginning. Then I'd feel confident, like I was doing okay. I could relax a little.

In case I didn't have the opportunity to think on my feet (due to panicking, whatever), I'd make a list of three questions I could ask to steer the discussion. It also works to use these questions as your early comment in the beginning. Then you get credit for guiding the discussion too!

This was for grad school. I don't know how big your class is or if you could just get noticed for participating with only one comment in your class. (An intro-level class won't be as intense discussion-wise as a grad-level one.) But still, the best advice is to come prepared and get in early. Then you can relax and get it out of the way.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Kelly said:


> I managed to skate by as "the quiet, smart girl" when I was an undergrad. Then I got to grad school and was forced to participate.
> 
> On days when I'd know I'd have to participate, I'd try to say three things during the discussion. I'd try to get one in, right at the beginning. Then I'd feel confident, like I was doing okay. I could relax a little.
> 
> ...


:thanks I'll try that!


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> So, I just went to my first class (Introduction to Ethics), and unfortunately, the professor decided to change his policy this semester and force us to participate in class discussion or else we will not get a decent grade in the class. And we also have to give a group presentation...I hate group projects. I'm a little rusty with talking in front of class. He said that in previous semesters, he didn't require class discussion, but he decided to change that this semester. Ugh, just my luck. I mean, I WANT to try to discuss more in class, but on my own time. I don't know, *maybe being required to speak out is just want I need to become a confident communicator!!*
> 
> So, anyone out there have any pointers on being a confident speaker in front of a group of people??


I'm not that great of a speaker when it comes to talking in front of a group, but I find that I tend to do better when I feel that I have a decent understanding of the topic(s) we are discussing. I also second the idea of questions on note cards (or in your notebook) to help you through group discussions. Maybe list some key points you may feel are relevant to the discussion so you don't forget them later on during the actual discussion.

Also, I'm not sure if others are like this, but I would prefer group presentations to individual presentations. When I have others with me during a presentation, I feel that the attention from the audience is more dispersed (even when I am speaking) rather than completely focused on me. Plus, if I start to mess up, or have a hard time with my portion of the presentation, I can just lead into whoever is speaking after me.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I stink at speaking out, (its my first year of university and we have presentations later this semester. GAH!!). In my last course in High School (English) my teacher encouraged me to sit at the front so I might feel better about participating. I didn't, for a while, but then I started to prepare as well as I could for any day that we'd be having a discussion in class (participation).

Eventually (I'm not about to say I was cured, it was far from it) I started to participate now and then, it was the preparing ahead of time that helped. I don't think I could do it for every class, we happened to be on units that I was enjoying. (Then I fell in love with that teacher, but that's another story).

Anyway, like Kelly said, the best is to come prepared - if you can do that for your class and you know what questions will be asked ...

It helped me too to do extra research a bit too. I don't like answering questions when others have their hands up because then I feel unworthy - 
"look, so many have their hands up. Who am I to think my answer is as good as theirs?". I like answering when nobody else knows (which is rare, but when it happens you can't look as stupid for trying if your answer is wrong).

Anyway, typing about it makes it seem less scary. I wish you the best.


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

that sucks! well for me I try to get my heart rate up...so I leave and go to the bathroom and come back, or I just try to remember that one one else is listening to me just the teacher and i talk slow.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It turns out that I'm in a similar situation. In my French cinema class, he says that he's very strict, but he wants us to learn. He's making participation 10% of our grades. He told us to just get over our shyness because we have to actively participate in French. lol - He acts as though just up and getting over shyness is simple. I think I agree with you that being forced to speak will give you a reason to. I might just do it.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the encouragement! Well, I ended up coming prepared with discussion topics for class today, but the professor ended up doing most of the talking. I'm sure it won't be like that for long though, since it's only the second day of class and all. But coming prepared with notes for discussion did make me feel a little bit better anyways. 

I found out that three of my classes require discussion and presentations, so I guess that comes with taking senior level courses. In one class I'm taking, the professor said that she is going to do a thing called "round robin" in which she goes around the room to each student and has us comment/ask critical questions on some journal article that she presents. I'm a bit nervous about this 'cause I don't want to sound like I don't know what I'm talking about, but hopefully it will all become natural for me. It's on a really tough subject, too.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hate it when professors do this. One of my 'projects' for this class I'm taking is that I have to interview a fellow student in his class and write a paper on their answers. I haven't introduced myself to any of the students on my campus yet, so it feels like Misson Impossible.


----------



## Bob Slydell (Oct 23, 2008)

When I was Research Methods for Psychology the teacher forced everyone to speak 10 times per class as "proof" that they read the material. 

I couldnt do this so I spoke (e-mailed first) to the disabilities director for my school. Each school is forced by law to make "reasonable accommodations" for students with disabilities, be they physical or mental. 

Anyways the deal was the teacher gave me 5 points for writing a summary of what we were supposed to read. The other 5 points I had to earn by speaking. I didnt earn 1 point the whole semester because I never spoke. 

For the discussion leadership, I took a bunch of benzo's and a couple of shots and drank some codeine beforehand and got an A for the leadership. I prepared a list of 100 questions for the hour and 15 min. class, they helped when I became anxious. 

Because I only received half the daily points I ended up getting a C for the class and the lab. I should have gotten an A because I did well on the tests and the discussion leadership. I could have appealed my grade on the basis of my disability but a C is passing so I just let it go.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

"force us to participate in class discussion" ----> unless it's a language class, this for me automatically means....SWITCH professors!! lol. No I'm serious...I've done it every semester and it's worked out for the best.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

ecstasy said:


> "force us to participate in class discussion" ----> unless it's a language class, this for me automatically means....SWITCH professors!! lol. No I'm serious...I've done it every semester and it's worked out for the best.


I've done that twice already, and I'm only on my second semester! Ah, well... I am who I am.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

solasum said:


> I've done that twice already, and I'm only on my second semester! Ah, well... I am who I am.


Yeah, I've done that before. Unfortunately, I can't get out of it this time.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kelly said:


> I managed to skate by as "the quiet, smart girl" when I was an undergrad. Then I got to grad school and was forced to participate.
> 
> On days when I'd know I'd have to participate, I'd try to say three things during the discussion. I'd try to get one in, right at the beginning. Then I'd feel confident, like I was doing okay. I could relax a little.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this, thanks, Kelly.

I just found out that I can't even manage a high B in one of my classes unless I actively and frequently participate, even if I ace every exam.... kill me. He explicitly says that one or two comments won't count as participation. And I can't drop the class since it's required. _And_ anything below a B would mean losing my enrollment in college.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the same news today. He said he was going to monitor how much we participated in class because it would be 10% of our grade. He also talked about presentations, which I'm trying not to think of...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Drella said:


> I'm going to try this, thanks, Kelly.
> 
> I just found out that I can't even manage a high B in one of my classes unless I actively and frequently participate, even if I ace every exam.... kill me. He explicitly says that one or two comments won't count as participation. And I can't drop the class since it's required. _And_ anything below a B would mean losing my enrollment in college.


Yup. Same with me. Grad school sucks. :fall

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Hoppipolla said:


> I got the same news today. He said he was going to monitor how much we participated in class because it would be 10% of our grade. He also talked about presentations, which I'm trying not to think of...


Just wondering, but what class is it? Before I sign up for a class, I try to imagine how interactive the subject is. I used to be interested in philosophy, but have since realized that there must be a lot of speech and debates.


----------



## InfiniteAnon (Dec 20, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> So, I just went to my first class (Introduction to Ethics), and unfortunately, the professor decided to change his policy this semester and force us to participate in class discussion or else we will not get a decent grade in the class. And we also have to give a group presentation...I hate group projects. I'm a little rusty with talking in front of class. He said that in previous semesters, he didn't require class discussion, but he decided to change that this semester. Ugh, just my luck. I mean, I WANT to try to discuss more in class, but on my own time. I don't know, *maybe being required to speak out is just want I need to become a confident communicator!!*
> 
> So, anyone out there have any pointers on being a confident speaker in front of a group of people??


I absolutely abhor the class discussions. First of all, they often become the professor's way of copping out of doing some actual teaching. I do not pay money to hear students teach the subject. If they were experts, they would be getting a professor's salary.

The students always come across as arrogant and intolerant of different opinions. One student always monopolizes the discussion at the expense of all others involved. It is a train wreck from the start.

Depending on my energy level and mood that day, I may withdraw and let the monkeys run the zoo, or I will speak up and try to ensure that all of the students feel validated in their opinions, and that they all have their opinions heard. I will often turn to a quiet student and ask what he or she thinks, what he or she wrote, to get her/him to speak up. Lots of praise always goes over well. Focus on the positives sort of thing I guess.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

solasum said:


> Just wondering, but what class is it? Before I sign up for a class, I try to imagine how interactive the subject is. I used to be interested in philosophy, but have since realized that there must be a lot of speech and debates.


English. There's probably no way of dodging this one.... You should study something you like, though. Even if it means more anxiety. Maybe it's what you/we need.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Most classes that I had to speak up in were philosophical/political. I found it was helpful to really know the material and to try to form an opinion of it as I was reading it, and write that down. Sometimes I would really get into the discussion and want to argue my ideas.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

In English, usually the only times I have to speak up are with planned group discussions. I write down what I have to say and read it. In Spanish class, there are only a grand total of 5 students so she calls on me constantly. I just answer and try not to care what the other kids think. It's easier not to care with them because most of them are snobby anyway. :/


----------



## felixc (May 13, 2008)

I was able to get away with not talking or presenting during undergrad. But in graduate school, I had to do presentations and have journal discussions. So I dropped out of grad school (was doing a masters).


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I never get nervous in front of large groups of people, it's one one that gets me. I say I have reverse stage fright . Maybe it's because I know for sure that people are looking at me, as opposed to not knowing if they are looking at me or not, plus I know they are looking at me because I'm giving a presentation and not because I did something embarrassing or something. Some how this allows me to not even really see them when I'm on stage or in front of a class, I just ignore them completely.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

ha, that's funny. the same thing happened to me today. my teacher told me to remember to speak out loud in class to get my participation points. kinda sucks because i sit in the back and i have a soft voice. but the only thing that really pisses me off is she just told me when there are other students in there who don't participate either. i knew i had a feeling she didn't like me.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought I already posted in this topic but I don't see my avatar anywhere, so here goes.

I cope with it by dropping the class and replacing it with something else. I know if the class will have discussion by reading the course outline or just by what kind of class it seems to be... e.g. large lectures = no discussion. Small class size, material and opinions that can be debated = discussion every day. 

Sometimes, even in the large classes that you'd assume are lectures every day the prof throws a curveball and says "change of pace guys today lets get into groups and discuss!" So I just get up and leave... I'm never the only one doing it, there's always like 3-5 other people heading for the doors, lol.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

> Being forced to discuss in class...How do you cope with it??


I have a nice relaxing smoke of crack.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, my Econ teacher has a sense of humor about it. He said that when we do our papers, he asks a few people to present their papers if they wrote them well. He said that if you utter a word and then pass out, you get 5 points. If you pass out before uttering a word, then no points.

I've kind of been conditioned to be nervous about oral presentations. Anytime I hear or read "presentation," even if it has nothing to do with me, I get a nervous pang in my stomach. Why am I majoring in a foreign language? The good thing is that, if I can suffer through several years of education, eventually I can work from home as a solitary translator.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It depends on the class. There's no way in hell I'm putting up my hand in a history, geography, or other such class; I am woefully undereducated in fact-based domains. I also find it very difficult to discuss things in other languages, so I stay away from language classes. My first French class at university was also my last.

But in the classes I take for my major (English), I can usually force myself to participate. I always come to class having read the material and googled any unfamililar concepts so I don't look like a total boob. I also think about the text and what I found interesting, and I try to formulate a few discussion ideas in my head. I write down any thoughts or details that I might forget later. Writing down helps a lot--it was only through writing down my thoughts beforehand that I was able to put my hand up in a class of 200 and explain Jacques Lacan. Yeah, Jacques Lacan. I am still pleased about that one.

But the best thing I've found is to participate from the very beginning of a course. If I don't put my hand up within the first two weeks, it's unlikely that I will put my hand up at all during the rest of the semester. It's much easier to participate if I've set a precident for myself.


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

whenever i have to talk in class or in front of class i just pretend like i'm the only one there. But also, i know that when other people are talking or giving group presentations, I don't really pay attention so I know they're not paying attention either. They'll never know if you're nervous or mess up. Most of the time people are just texting in class....at least that's how it is here


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

pita said:


> But the best thing I've found is to participate from the very beginning of a course. If I don't put my hand up within the first two weeks, it's unlikely that I will put my hand up at all during the rest of the semester. It's much easier to participate if I've set a precident for myself.


This. Also this. Have I mentioned, this?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Bleh...I hate professors like that. I don't mind if it's something I know about in advance...like a speech or something. Well, I still mind...but at least I can prepare.

I just dislike the professors that randomly call on you when you aren't raising your hand. I mean honestly, what the hell is this...high school? If I'm not raising my hand that means don't call on me because I don't feel like talking ><


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm so unhappy about this discussion thing. In my French class today, we had to get in groups of five to discuss this movie we're watching. So, I'm basically the only one who has no friends, and I awkwardly get in with one group, but they're nothing like me. I was so uncomfortable, and keep my hands in the same position on my desk to avoid others noticing that I was almost shaking when I spoke a couple of times. Not only is it anxiety-inducing, it really doesn't help me to talk to them. I don't care about the themes of the movies or what my classmates thought. And I love how when each of them spoke, they made eye contact with everyone in the group except for me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

solasum said:


> I'm so unhappy about this discussion thing. In my French class today, we had to get in groups of five to discuss this movie we're watching. So, I'm basically the only one who has no friends, and I awkwardly get in with one group, but they're nothing like me. I was so uncomfortable, and keep my hands in the same position on my desk to avoid others noticing that I was almost shaking when I spoke a couple of times. Not only is it anxiety-inducing, it really doesn't help me to talk to them. I don't care about the themes of the movies or what my classmates thought. And I love how when each of them spoke, they made eye contact with everyone in the group except for me.


To quote myself. Anyway, I was just thinking. In that class, we do as much group crap as in the last semester I had - which was with a different teacher. The only difference is that last semester, my teacher put us into groups, unlike this teacher right now. I guess perhaps my issue with groupwork isn't that I don't learn anything, but that I feel uncomfortable asking someone to be my partner (particularly when most people in the class have friends there, and they automatically have groups - then lol I'm stuck with this janitor guy who's in the class for some reason).


----------



## LostInApathy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah. It really sucks having to do group work, discussions and presentation.

I dropped out of one of my class that involved enough of that. All the people didn't seem to care except for me.

I was considering of dropping out of college at one point.


----------



## studentlife (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm new and I haven't read all the posts, but I'll quickly put in my two cents here. 

I'm back in school and I am now enrolled in the disabled student's program at the community college I'm currently attending -- I plan to do the same at the university level (I transfer in the fall).

I cannot tell you what a HUGE difference it has made -- just knowing that you have the support alone helps. I believe most schools have a disabled student's program of some sort. If you have an 'official' diagnosis, you might qualify for certain types of accommodations.

For instance, my art class has a mandatory 'posing' requirement (not nude, of course) and I felt that would be pretty much impossible for me to pull off. I was able to request to be exempt from that requirement due to my disability. 

As far as oral presentations, it can help to have the backing of a disabled student's program if you want to negotiate with an instructor and request an alternative assignment (like a paper, etc.). I've had no problems so far, but of course it's not always guaranteed. Again, having the backing of the school's disability program helps.

I found it a bit difficult to get used to the idea of seeing my SA as a disability and actually asking for special services because of it -- but for me it was pretty much necessary if I was going to get through school. I dropped classes left and right before this year and that really made a dent in my transcript.

Anyway, that is my 2 cents for now. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## studentlife (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh! I just thought of something else.

My latest strategy is sitting in the front row of a class. 

This may seem to go against an SA's natural tendency, but I find it helps because when you do speak it's basically like you're just speaking to the instructor. I just pretend the class isn't behind me. Pretty hilarious, but it seems to help.


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in a similar situation as you- I am in the midst of a philosophy class where participation is 20% of the grade. I also have two 'know it all' types in the class who more or less dominate the conversation, so this can be particularly intimidating for me. 

what helps me, at least a little, is (when i have time) typing out notes for all the materials we have to read and reviewing them extensively the day of the class. a bit excessive, but it helps my confidence to feel like i have at least somewhat of a solid understanding of what might be discussed. then, as basic as it might sound, i literally try to force myself to talk within the first 30 min of class. even if we get off topic, i'll try to find a way to make it apply to what i have studied or am comfortable discussing. 

i understand completely how difficult this is, though. the first time i tried (in this particular class) i totally blanked out in the middle of what i was trying to say. i sort of made a joke about how i get nervous talking in front of people, and, even though i was mortified and wanted to run out of the room, i actually found most of the people to be pretty supportive. i'm in a smaller class, though- i don't know what size group you are dealing w/.

it takes time, and some days i find it easier to talk than others. but you really just sort of have to force yourself. i know how hard this is, and i am not trying to trivialize what you are going through. trust me, i am experiencing the same grief. but i find that, week by week, as i get a bit more comfortable with this particular class dynamic, it gets a little easier. 

i really do wish you luck. just realize that you aren't the only one dealing w/ this (even though sometimes it feels like you are).


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

studentlife said:


> Oh! I just thought of something else.
> 
> My latest strategy is sitting in the front row of a class.
> 
> This may seem to go against an SA's natural tendency, but I find it helps because when you do speak it's basically like you're just speaking to the instructor. I just pretend the class isn't behind me. Pretty hilarious, but it seems to help.


Yes, that's a good idea. It's a bad idea, though, when your class requires groupwork instead of actually speaking out. In one of my classes, I decided to sit in the very front, near the teacher. Then she told us to "mettez-vous en groupes de deux ou trois." And my heart sank as I looked around and saw that I was the only one left - and it was painfully obvious that I was working alone because I was right in front of her. :roll


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Tomorrow (or later today, it's 1am here), we're playing Jeopardy in this math class I'm taking. It's in preparation for a test that we're taking on Friday. I'm dreading this class, mostly because I know the teacher is going to go around the room, and I'll have to give an answer whether I like it or not.

I've already missed 4 classes, and if you miss 6 you automatically fail the class. So I can't skip tomorrow. All I can do is just cope with it.

Maybe it'll be fun. Yeah, right. :roll


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

pita said:


> It depends on the class. There's no way in hell I'm putting up my hand in a history, geography, or other such class; I am woefully undereducated in fact-based domains. I also find it very difficult to discuss things in other languages, so I stay away from language classes. My first French class at university was also my last.
> 
> But in the classes I take for my major (English), I can usually force myself to participate. I always come to class having read the material and googled any unfamililar concepts so I don't look like a total boob. I also think about the text and what I found interesting, and I try to formulate a few discussion ideas in my head. I write down any thoughts or details that I might forget later. Writing down helps a lot--it was only through writing down my thoughts beforehand that I was able to put my hand up in a class of 200 and explain Jacques Lacan. Yeah, Jacques Lacan. I am still pleased about that one.
> 
> But the best thing I've found is to participate from the very beginning of a course. If I don't put my hand up within the first two weeks, it's unlikely that I will put my hand up at all during the rest of the semester. It's much easier to participate if I've set a precident for myself.


Is participation essential for success in an English major? I'm just wondering, because I'm trying to consider every major.


----------

